# Blood work and different compounds.



## Dracvla (Jan 19, 2019)

Might be a dumb question, but I'm new to this. I was prescribed TRT dose of Test Cyp. If I were to add something like EQ or NPP down the line, would that effect my testosterone levels on my blood test? Or what exactly would change on my blood test that might make them suspicious. Also if I added an oral instead of the EQ or NPP? Obviously if I added more mg of testosterone it would affect it , I just didn't know about other compounds.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 20, 2019)

Dracvla said:


> Might be a dumb question, but I'm new to this. I was prescribed TRT dose of Test Cyp. If I were to add something like EQ or NPP down the line, would that effect my testosterone levels on my blood test? Or what exactly would change on my blood test that might make them suspicious. Also if I added an oral instead of the EQ or NPP? Obviously if I added more mg of testosterone it would affect it , I just didn't know about other compounds.



You wanna time your blasts away from bloods. If your doc is testing other than just total test then other compounds may throw up flags. Those flags would indicate health issues not necessarily anabolics use. 

For example doc should be testing hematocrit. Eq will increase yours. This could cause the doc to reduce your dose.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jan 20, 2019)

It is also worth noting that certain steroids like Nandrolone and Trenbolone can cause false readings as testosterone or estradiol.  So your numbers could look jacked depending on what blood work assay is run.  I wouldn't risk it if your doc is sending you to his or her lab for blood work and ordering the labs for you.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 20, 2019)

hes asking if he wanted to do an oral on top of trt would it affect the bloodwork the doc is looking at 

like could he run some anavar or what kinds could he get away with using and not worry about a bloodwork for the doctors pov


----------



## Jin (Jan 20, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> hes asking if he wanted to do an oral on top of trt would it affect the bloodwork the doc is looking at
> 
> like could he run some anavar or what kinds could he get away with using and not worry about a bloodwork for the doctors pov



No. 

As You know,

Cholesterol would be flagged.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 20, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> hes asking if he wanted to do an oral on top of trt would it affect the bloodwork the doc is looking at
> 
> like could he run some anavar or what kinds could he get away with using and not worry about a bloodwork for the doctors pov



That's what I was saying above. Some var might Jack up his lipids. If doc doesn't know he is on var he will start working to uncover what the sudden issue with the lipids are and meanwhile we all know it's a wild jewce chase.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 20, 2019)

How quickly do lipids return to normal after dropping orals?  Seems like it would be pretty quick compared to injectables


----------

